# Outside Cooktop



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Our new 23RS has an outside two burner cooktop. Can anyone tell me if this is a High pressure or Low pressure setup?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's low pressure and regulated by the controller on the bottles.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Low Pressure, wish it was high pressure though would boil water much faster if it was. Our old PopUp had inside low pressure and outside high and it was great.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

It is low pressure, I believe 11" of water column.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Low pressure for sure. Anything past the regulator is low pressure which is approx. 11" of water.

Thor


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

M-man,
Don't forget there is a lever you have to turn under the camper after you plug in the hose. It is not very obvious. I did'nt remember it from the demo at the dealer and the first time I went to use the outside stove I was baffled for a good while till I finally discoved the tiny lever near the hose hook-up.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

It's RLPALSC.

Really Low Pressure Almost Like Solar Cooking!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Having my camper parked elsewhere is a pain - can someone tell me if the connector to the cook stove matches a typical propane fitting? I can't remember what it looks like. If it does, could you use a small bottle if you wanted?

BBB


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I suspect your connecter is like mine. You can't use a small bottle with the fittings that come with it. I wanted to put a Y-adapter (no relation to Y-guy) on so that I could have an extra hose to feed my bbq. I have discovered that the connectors are more difficult to find than I had expected. But, like you, my rig is stored a long way away. It would be much easier to match something up if I could make several trips back and forth to the store.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The connection for the outside stove is of the quick connect style. One of our members was able to get a Y-fitting made. I think it was Thor. Hopefully, he will add to this.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I just saw the new stoves with the sink/shower. Interesting idea, not sure I like it though to be honest. The shower has been removed from the other side, the new shower is behind the stove combo, and include a small "bowl" to be used like a sink. So now if you want to rinse off you end up with the water all over the ground under your awning. Bad idea if you ask me. It includes a new wood cutting board that slides out on either side. I am not a fan of wood cutting boards, so I wish they had kept the plastic. Overall the whole sink/shower bit is the only thing I didn't and wouldn't care for.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Y, I think the outside shower is still on the street side, the shower head near the stove is an additional outlet. I think Ymryl has the stove "sink" on his new 28RSS, and still has the outside shower on the other side. Hopefully Paul will confirm this.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm holding out for a real "wet bar" on the outside!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

And a BAR MAID!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

At least on the 30' it was the only one according to my dealer, he was a bit surprised they had moved it. Might be on the 'family' trailers, but maybe on the others they are eliminating them.


----------

